
The Dangers of Distracted Parenting - CookWithMe
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/07/the-dangers-of-distracted-parenting/561752/?single_page=true
======
CookWithMe
I believe (hope) I haven't been the most distracted parent - I banned all news
apps and facebook, twitter etc. from my smartphone long ago.

Three weeks ago I broke my iPhones screen on a Friday, and we did go on a
family trip over the weekend, so I had to go without a smartphone. It was
great, I felt more connected to my 2-year old son, but also to my wife.

After that experience, I've purchased a dumbphone. Yes, I really do miss some
utility apps, but overall I'd say it has improved my life.

